# Are you a flirt?



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Whatever your definition of flirting is do you flirt?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No...


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Absolutely not. I'm totally timid around the opposite sex to even make eye contact.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't even know what constitutes flirting, so I doubt I've ever done it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I can be pretty flirty....I just have that playful personality. I do it mostly if i know the person rather well.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Generally speaking, no.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't even have anyone to flirt with


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> I don't even know what constitutes flirting, so I doubt I've ever done it.


that is the best kind of flirting.

you cant stop and think about flirting. you cant plan to flirt. flirting that is pre-packaged and contrived is lame and isnt going to get you anywhere.

but when you flirt without realizing you are even doing it....that is authentic.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Heck no.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Apparently, I am  Online only though...


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I used to sorta flirt. Not anymore though.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

sometimes...only when i'm drunk


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I flirt inappropriately. When I'm attracted to someone, I find myself flirting without intending to.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, too much of one. I try not to so much anymore cause it upsets my boyfriend :um


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I think I flirt but when I am in the moment I think of it as just being friendly. I have a difficult time picking up if someone is flirting with me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, I have a hard enough time even talking to someone so flirting is completely foreign to me.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,I don't..I don't think that I am good looking so my self-esteem is low..I don't dare to flirt..


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Definitely not.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sometimes I do with people I know well.


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

Rarely, and only with people I'm comfortable around (and the list of these people is short...)


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I can definitely be a big flirt. It largely depends on the type of girl though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

As a guy, I would have to say YES - but only in a friendly, non-sexual way. :yes


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> No, I have a hard enough time even talking to someone so flirting is completely foreign to me.


 :ditto I'd have to get over SA first before I could flirt.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I would be, if I weren't so afraid of men.

Online, I can be very flirtatious. And if I know the guy well enough; like if he's a friend of my brother's or my cousin's. Or a classmate who for some reason actually talks to me, despite my aloofness. But online is where I am usually the most flirtatious. It shows in the fact that I've only had online relationships that have all failed, thus far. I may be good at flirting, but once things get serious, I'm no longer good. :sigh 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Nope, I don't really know how to flirt, actually. I'm able to hold a normal conversation, though. I'm hoping the flirting will come naturally next time I encounter a guy I like.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I fail at it.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. I never flirt. It's awkward. I usually do it whenever I'm in a situation where I am feeling really insecure and I put the sultry look on my face. I see some people like that and I save myself from getting bashed. So it basically has to do with me and nothing to do with the person I am giving that "flirty" look to.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Unfortunately :/


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yup, sometimes. But usually only with those I'm comfortable with, or those that I like.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only flirt when I'm drunk and on a date or at a nightclub.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

no, not really... im more of a stoic


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A 7 year-old thread? :con


I have been called a flirt by some girls. I only "flirt" with the ones I'm at least aquainted with. Going up to a girl I don't know at all and flirting with her would be difficult for me. If I know them well, yeah, I'll flirt with them quite often.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I know one girl who I can kind of flirt with, seeing as we get on well, she is outgoing and fun and it just feels normal. Every other girl I would not dare.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No, I'm an *******.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

yes. only harmless fun stuff and nothing lecherous.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

In a way, yes.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I am not a flirt. A flirt is a sexual advancement and is not acceptable in my life and it shouldn't in anybody else either.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

txsadude said:


> I am not a flirt. *A flirt is a sexual advancement* and is not acceptable in my life and it shouldn't in anybody else either.


not necessarily, its not as black and white as that.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

txsadude said:


> A flirt is a sexual advancement...


Not necessarily. It can be just casual banter between the sexes.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you can only pull it off if you are attractive.

if you are ugly like me, than people will think you are an ugly creepy perv.

although this is just an assumption, as I probably couldn't flirt to save myself...and I haven't done it before.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am the anti-flirt.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Online I can be, but in real life I'm really shy


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't even look at girls ffhjbswefhytfdrg


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, if I'm in a good mood.


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

Only if she flirts with me first! But that doesn't happen, so "No". :get


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Online, yes. I don't act flirty on purpose now because I'm taken though. :b


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't even know how to flirt :stu


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

If I've known the girl, talked to her consistently, and she flirts with me first, then maybe. Still probably not though. Flirting makes me feel like such a creeper.



mezzoforte said:


> Online, yes. I don't act flirty on purpose now because I'm taken though. :b


That's right! And don't you forget it! :b :love


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Hapiness (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah, I flirt with everyone all of the time, but only because I want to have sex with everyone, all of the time. HAH HAHA you know what I am saying?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> I don't even know what constitutes flirting, so I doubt I've ever done it.


Yes, you've done.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No and it's not like I'd have anyone to do this with. Most of my acquaintances are female, and generally guys that I think are hot freak me out and I avoid them.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. Not really. I used to be, a little. It would feel like I was just being a creep if I flirted with people knowing they don't find me attractive.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sometimes. More when I am feeling playful. I'm bad though when it comes out of nowhere, especially when some girl is being really sweet and doting on you. I think I feel embarrassed by the attention.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

id have to be able to hold a conversation with a woman first!!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

how do you flirt


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

creasy said:


> Yeah, if I'm in a good mood.


this.

generally I would consider myself a flirt if I find them attractive and attainable.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

No, I'm useless at flirting. I just end up laughing at myself if I try anything like that.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know?  lol


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Online - Yes
Real life - No way in hell


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I only flirt with customers who enjoy flirtatious banter, and then only if the interaction lasts for less than three minutes and mostly just involves me laughing/responding positively to their comments. Otherwise flirting is something that gets me all flustered/avoidant, even if I know it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

When I try and flirt I feel like a ****ing retard.
I don't know I feel corny.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

No, definitely not. I don't have enough confidence to "flirt" with someone. I'm also terrible at receiving flirts. T___T


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Pike Queen said:


> No, definitely not. I don't have enough confidence to "flirt" with someone. I'm also terrible at receiving flirts. T___T


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

^ I simply love that GIF. That's a flirt I would gladly take. :3


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes i love R. Kelly


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I may with the right person (someone I'm comfortable with) and in the right circumstances for the dalliance to come naturally, which is how these things are supposed to work for me. But I've only done it on super-rare occasions since I don't know many people to flirt with to begin with.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, not deliberately anyway. Sometimes people think I'm flirting with people, so I guess I seem naturally flirty to some people when I feel more comfortable around them :/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I am, " mmm heyy * smirk


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I can be


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I've been told that I am but I don't think so, I'm just nice .


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think so. I'm definitely not one in real life as I don't even talk to people outside of the internet.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

No, I couldn't flirt to save my life.


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I have trouble enough just talking to people let alone flirting with them.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

That would be a waste of time.

I'm so ugly


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

kittyxbabe said:


> That would be a waste of time.
> 
> I'm so ugly


Oh how I missed you.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Only on an internet forum where no one sees my face.

In real life, the only thing I flirt with is a second drink.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

no, i dont know how to, i dont want to, besides i dont like anyone anyway so nope


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I've only ever truly, intentionally flirted with one girl.

In retrospective it was quite hilarious if not outright cringe worthy... Still, I don't regret it, it was rather fun.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yesno.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't even know how to flirt, lol. Do you just blink your eyelids really fast or something?






*trips*


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

23% of people...with social anxiety flirt? Hmm...


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

low said:


> 23% of people...with social anxiety flirt? Hmm...


23% of people that answered the poll*

Also not everyone who has social anxiety has trouble with the exact same things as every other SA person.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I do flirt.. who wants to find out?


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh no, I just CAN'T do that, I'm not able to, and every time I try, it turns out to be very, very funny  Way too much of a dork .


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I do.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can be, if she flirts with me first. I'm too shy to initiate.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I can barely say hello to women, never mind flirt!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I try too, im using it try and get over my fears, if they flirt back i get really freaked out! one step at a time i tell my self, im getting there at a shy mans pace!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually flirt a lot with girls I like, but then I give up and back off.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

zomgz said:


> I don't even know how to flirt, lol. Do you just blink your eyelids really fast or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

i don't know how to flirt either


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes may be..Idk ,but so many people have told me I am.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No. I've never understood what that is, and the older I get, the more rigid and straightforward I am with communication.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I have never flirted in my life.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Only when very drunk.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No in real life I'm massively awkward, internet people would hardly believe..unless I'm massively drunk but still able to stand up on my hind legs..its not that I don't know how though...so I'll say yes..


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

When I'm drunk.


----------

